

Proof that Twitter's Bootstrap doesn't make all sites look the same - simonhamp
http://builtwithbootstrap.tumblr.com/post/10690805160/christian-kienle-a-portfolio-site-for-presenting

======
gerggerg
The header on the main bootstrap page covers the content on ff7

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

